# mkisofs + разные кодировки имен файлов

## balodja

Возникла такая необходимость -- надо записать файлы с жд (локальная кодировка koi8r) на cd с RockRidge, но уже с названиями в кодировке utf8. Копаю маны и не могу понять: либо в mkisofs еще нет поддержки utf8, либо это не предусмотренно в posix, либо я не вижу чего-нибудь очевидного остальным :) Растолкуйте, пожалуйста, ситуацию.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *balodja wrote:*   

> Возникла такая необходимость -- надо записать файлы с жд (локальная кодировка koi8r) на cd с RockRidge, но уже с названиями в кодировке utf8. Копаю маны и не могу понять: либо в mkisofs еще нет поддержки utf8, либо это не предусмотренно в posix, либо я не вижу чего-нибудь очевидного остальным  Растолкуйте, пожалуйста, ситуацию.

 

Да вроде никогда и небыло, если не ошибаюсь всегда 866 использовалась, впрочем более подробно можно поискать на старом форуме ASPLinux.

Вот это глянь: http://www.opennet.ru/base/rus/rusnames.txt.html

----------

## balodja

Понятно, проще говоря. Лучше локаль сделать юникодовой, но как тогда будет обстоять дело с Joliet? Там же в utf16 надо перекодировать, а так, как в mkisofs нет поддержки utf8, чувствую, это будет гемор еще тот. Опять эти кодировки...

----------

## Nelud

 *balodja wrote:*   

> Копаю маны и не могу понять

 

Я тоже не могу понять, как можно это пропустить:

```
       -output-charset

              Defines  the  character  set that will be used with for the Rock

              Ridge names on the CD...
```

и прочая, и прочая  :Wink: 

----------

## balodja

 *Nelud wrote:*   

>  Я тоже не могу понять, как можно это пропустить:
> 
> ```
>        -output-charset
> 
> ...

 

Nelud, смотри:

```
 # mkisofs -input-charset help
```

Не найдешь ты там unicode/utf :(

----------

## lend

 *balodja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  # mkisofs -input-charset help
> ```
> ...

 

Смотри еще раз 

```
~ $ mkisofs --output-charset help

INFO:   UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings.

        Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,

       use -input-charset to override

```

Поэтому в 

```
mkisofs -input-charset help
```

 нет UTF-8.

----------

## balodja

lend, будь добр, поясни. А то я немного не понял намека.

----------

## lend

 *balodja wrote:*   

> lend, будь добр, поясни. А то я немного не понял намека.

 

mkisofs автоматом берет локальную кодировку в качестве input-charset (у меня - UTF-8 ), поэтому в help она отсутствует. Подробности лучше смотреть в man mkisofs, раздел CHARACTER SETS.

----------

